# Wobbly back legs in grumply old dog



## kanter (17 September 2007)

My old dog has been getting gradually weaker in his back legs , but just now I found him stuck in the corner of the kitchen unable to get up as he couldn't get enough grip to push himself up. He is very grumpy so I couldnt pick  him up and had to put his lead on and drag him into the next room where there is a carpet. He was a bit wobbly for a few steps then ok. He doesnt seem in pain just weak and a bit un co-ordinated. Is there anthing I can give him to help? I have a horse on cortaflex / glucosamine - would this help? Or aspirin? Also is he better excercising? He has not really wanted to go for walks for a while but should I make him have a short walk every day? During the day while I'm at work I leave him in the garden as he also has very weak bladder. He has a warm wooden  shed and basket but tends to lie on the concrete patio all day. Not sure what I will do in winter when its too cold for him to stay out all day other than buy lots of newspaper to put down in kitchen! Any advice? I've not owned an old dog before. He is not having a cart or a load of drugs but if there are any simple remedies people have found useful I'd be grateful for any hints


----------



## brightmount (17 September 2007)

Weak back legs don't necessarily mean arthritis in an old dog. My dog had kidney failure that caused her back legs to go. You mentioned your old boy has a weak bladder. It could be arthritis if he is generally stiff, in which case you could try Cortaflex (dog version) or Pernamax, but his condition may be too advanced for it to make a lot of difference. The vet would probably give you Metacam or Rimadyl if he thought it was arthritis.

If he doesn't want to go for walks, don't make him. He is trying to tell you what's best. He might just want to go out and sit and smell the air, which I did with my old girl during her last 6 months.

The best bit of advice I can give you, as you say you haven't had an old dog before, is to be honest with yourself about when it's time to let go. A wretched few months watching a dog fade can tarnish your memories of a fulfilled and happy life. I believe I let my dog go on too long and it was for my benefit not hers as I couldn't let her go. I would do things differently with the dogs I have now once they reach their time.

I would talk things through with your vet.


----------



## kanter (17 September 2007)

Thanks for your reply. He is not generally stiff, just weak in his hindquarters - I thought more neurological than arthritis which is why I havent tried any supplement yet, but I suppose they can't to any harm - can I give him a small amount of the horse's? 

Yes I'm sure he has some kidney problems too as he is also drinking more than he used to. He's not incontinent, just needs to wee more often since he's got older( but then so do I !)

I havent taken him to the vet as I think he is basically just old, and it's quite traumatic to get him there as he hates going in the car - I've sort of decided that when he does it will be the last time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I have a friend who is briefed to tell me when she thinks it's time to let him go. At the moment he seems quite happy pottering about the garden and still occasionally chases the cat - though not very far!


----------



## Sooty (17 September 2007)

I would think what he needs is to see a vet. It could be ataxia, which is common in older larger dogs. It is a neurological condition which is distressing for the dog and unpleasant for the owner. It might be kindest to think about letting him go.


----------



## brightmount (17 September 2007)

Don't give him the horse's Cortaflex, especially if he has kidney problems - they do a dog version you can get at pet shops. I got a "herbal remedy" for my old dog and it was the worst decision, as it was too much for her ailing kidneys and she had to have them flushed - I vowed I'd never put her through that a second time so the next time she was uremic was when we called the vet to have her pts. You can always get the vet to come to you if your dog hates the car.

Dogs live just long enough to be a total part of your life, it's so hard when they are old and ailing. I wish you all the best.


----------



## kanter (17 September 2007)

Thanks. I will ring vet to find out if they will do a house visit. He is not at all distressed at the moment, but tonight is the first time he has not been able to get up - think it upset me more than him. It's horrible watching him grow old - and I don't even like him that much! He's been quite a difficult dog - got him from dog's home when he was 10 months old (16 years ago!), later found out he'd been sent back there 4 times before I got him for being aggressive. I know it will seem really odd without him though


----------



## Sooty (18 September 2007)

Wow - that is a very good age, and a credit to you. Yes, no matter how unappealing a dog is, it does become part of your life! The hardest part of being a good dog owner is making that final, kindest decision. Do let us know what the vet says.


----------



## wireweiners (18 September 2007)

My old dog is a bit wobbly and stiff in the rear also.  Don't know if you can get it in the UK but Drs. Foster &amp; Smith Level 3 joint aid has worked wonders for her.  It took about 3 weeks for it to reach its maximum efficiency but it really improved her mobility and comfort level.  She will be 15 in a few weeks and is in excellent shape for her age.  She had to have a massive fatty tumor removed in the spring.  One vet said to pts but my regular vet said give her a chance as in all other respects she was healthy.  Another thing that has helped her is that I have put tons of throw rugs on the laminate flooring to help her footing.  I also have my mom go by and let her out a couple of times while I am at work.  She has the occasional accident but its not really a problem.


----------



## kanter (18 September 2007)

Thank you. I had miscounted - on the vets record he was 15 years and 9 months, apparantly still a good age especially for a bigger dog (lurcher collie type cross)

Sadly I had my old boy PTS earlier this evening. He had spondylosis. The reason he suddenly got worse last night was prob because it  got colder. He could have been kept going for a few months on anti inflammatories but vet said that it would get progressively worse especially as weather got colder and his quality of life would deteriorate so I decided to let him go. It wasn't a hard decision to be honest , he seemed to have turned into an old dog overnight . He also had cataracts. I took him to the vets in the end as it was hard to get a home visit arranged, I did hold him to the end but feel a bit guilty that I have left his body there, but I live alone and couldnt bear the thought of bringing him back and trying to  dig a hole for him on my own. My cat is wandering aroung the house looking for him though and I feel bad that she couldnt say goodbye. very sad


----------



## brightmount (18 September 2007)

Sad, but you did the right thing. RIP old dog, happy now upstairs.


----------



## Sooty (18 September 2007)

Aw that is sad, and I feel for you. The first few days will seem a bit odd, but you did do the right thing. I have only ever buried one of my dogs, and that happened to be a small one! There is nothing wrong with letting the vet deal with that side of things; it is extra distress for the owner and the dog is unaware of where it ends up. Your dog had one last summer; now was a good time to go. Hugs to you, and well done for your final act of kindness.


----------



## kanter (18 September 2007)

Sooty and Tamster, thanks for your kind words, they have helped a lot


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 September 2007)

So sorry to hear this, but you did the best for him.  Please do not feel bad that you haven't buried him at home, you gave him a wonderful life and that is the important thing.  If you want to remember him in some way you could always plant a shrub in your garden in his favourite spot.


----------



## kanter (19 September 2007)

Thanks - that's a nice idea. This is the first time I have had to deal with the death of a pet and I'm finding it hard . I know he was old, had a good life etc and all those things people tell you to make you feel better but I still feel an incredible sense of loss.


----------



## Tia (20 September 2007)

Kanter;  I am sorry for your loss.  It is always difficult losing a dog as they become such an integral part of our lives.

I have always left my dogs bodies with the vet however my old girl, the love of my life, was put to sleep at home on my lap about a month ago and she is the first dog I have ever had buried on the property.  I planted a shrub on top of where she is buried but I'm really not sure I should have.  I can't water it anymore and it looks like it has died now.  Unfortunately every time I go anywhere near the plant I think of my old dog down there and I can't stand it, so I just look across from afar.  Perhaps in time I will be at ease with her lying there but for now I can't quite deal with it.

All of my other dogs have had shrubs grown in memory of them and I think that is a nice thing.  So sorry and I hope time eases your sadness.

Tia x


----------

